# Herb's that can be beneficial for your dog



## tylerjones553 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are some Herb's that can Help your dog to get well naturally 

Aloe - Wounds and hot spots 
Burdock - Allergies 
Cayenne
Chamomile - Wounds 
Dandelion - Kidney disease, liver disease 
Devils Claw - Arthritis 
Echinacea - Upper respiratory infections, autoimmune disease 
Eyebright - Conjunctivitis 
Flax - Arthritis, autoimmune disorder 
Ginger - Nausea 
Grape Seed Extract - Reduces free radicals and decreases development of chronic diseases, cancer 
Green Tea - Lowers cholesterol 
Hawthorn - Heart disease Licorice - Anti-inflammatory, arthritis


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

also Milk Thistle is good. I give to my moxie girl whom is living with liver shunt.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally wouldn't give anything to Whimsy without checking with her vet first. Just my opinion.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with Evelyn. since I am on Warfarin, I have been educated about a lot of natural remedies and OTC drugs. So many of the herbs will thin the blood and taken with prescription or OTC drugs, you can not know the effect if you are not an expert. Cayenne and ginger tend to thin the blood and if taken with a blood thiner can cause serious problems. Course most green herbs are full of Vit K and could thicken the blood. I am for only giving what the Vet recommends. I will say that Aloe would be good for a slight burn.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

I take my moxie to a holistic vet,i would not just give my dogs anything.some natural stuff is ok,and yes i do try and educate my self on something before i give it to my dogs.and get what ever, best+full advice i can on everything & anything.I want my fur kids to have a happy healthy long life?lol?


----------

